# bloodlines



## mikeyyboy (Jan 29, 2008)

I have seen numberous kennels with numerous bloodlines such as gotti, alligator, chinaman, and razors edge. Are these all real american pitbull terriers? Is there anything specific about them? I was looking at rednosepitbullhome, are these american pitbull terriers? Thanks


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

it's complicated brother your answer is yes and no Chinaman is a well respected apbt bloodline I believe alligator is too. RaZors edge has a murky past and some people say they reached outside the breed to establish there look. Gotti has some well respected roots but most people who breed gotti have sloppy overweight dogs. Most likely if the breeder is using those lines he is breeding "bullies" bit trying maintain a level if respect. A bully is technically not a true apbt because it is not bred to the standard as far as weight and appearance go. Hope this brief post was helpful.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

btw if your lookin for a rednose.... My personal favorites are bred by dagger kennels. Just by oppinion. Flame tree kennels has beautful old family red nose dogs. You should pick up a book with historical references and find the founding dogs and breeders to these bloodlines and see if you like there idealogy behind establishing it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Way to go Grizz! Yeah man, this is something that has been discussed over and over and over.... just do a search on American Bullies here on GP and you should come up with a generla idea of what you're looking at. There's nothing wrong with bullies at all, just be sure that you go in knowing what you're buying because these breeders are not going to tell you, as their papers are at stake.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*what bloodline is my dog he's pr ukc reg*

Please hlp my find out what kind of bloodline is my boy raider he's 1yr old here


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*sry heres pic new here*

sry new here he's gotta a blue sheen 2 him bluebrindle under neck and almost a red underlayment on top of dome all fits into his papers plz hlp me figure out his bloodline...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

JCsmoke said:


> Please hlp my find out what kind of bloodline is my boy raider he's 1yr old here


Im sure no one has a problem helping you find our your dogs bloodline, but their are a few things you must understand.

First - a picture wont help at all in determining a bloodline. Second - Is the dog registered/have papers? If no, it will be next to impossible to determine the bloodline. If yes, then what are the names of the parents, grand-parents, and as far back as you know.

Hope this helps you a little bit.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm hard time posting html code for ped so the sire is 'pr'meathead clauson his sire/dam are 'prjohnny o's almighty achilles / dam 'pr johnny o's princess aaliyah
on the dams side 'pr'ace's beauty her sire is 'pr ace's blue bo her dam is 'pr'christine siegrist's cheetah


----------

